# Making a Delta aluminum battery tube



## John

For my tankless bikes


----------



## catfish

Another amazing job!


----------



## bricycle

Dang!!!!!!


----------



## bricycle

catfish said:


> Another amazing job!




Happy 5K cat!!!


----------



## Robertriley

Looks great John.  I'm sure folks will be hitting you up for those


----------



## catfish

bricycle said:


> Happy 5K cat!!!




Thanks!


----------



## STRADALITE

Are you making the clamps as well?


----------



## bentwoody66

Can you p.m. me about the closed end of that tube. I'm curious if you spun those or did you weld a cap on?


----------



## oskisan

When are these targeted to hit "the market" and how much will they be? They look awesome!

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## SJ_BIKER

I vote john for el Presidente ..... looks awesome!


----------



## hoofhearted

*Wha' ... How John Doo Dat ?!!*


========================
========================


----------



## John

I welded the end cap.
Yes making clamps too.
I may make the switch.
There will be 2 versions with and without flex tube




I should have a few extras maybe 10 of them
The next ones I will try and make would be the horn/switch/flex version


----------



## fordsnake

John, I'll take two!


----------



## catfish

John said:


> I welded the end cap.
> Yes making clamps too.
> I may make the switch.
> There will be 2 versions with and without flex tube
> View attachment 205633
> I should have a few extras maybe 10 of them
> The next ones I will try and make would be the horn/switch/flex version




Very nice! Let me know when they are available for sale!


----------



## chitown

John said:


> I should have a few extras maybe 10 of them








But *one* will do just fine.


----------



## STRADALITE

If you're taking orders I'll take a version with the flex tube plus two sets of clamps.


----------



## catfish

Only 20?


----------



## pedal_junky

Awesomeness! 1 with flex tube and clamps.


----------



## luckyfind

I will take one of each with clamps. That is when you get around to it. Sounds like you may be busy filling these orders. Nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wspeid

I don't even know what a flex tube is, but everyone else is gettig one, I'll place a pre-order for one of those with clamps too please.


----------



## John

Bracket made


----------



## bricycle

Awesome, awesome, awesome.... now the larger ones.... pa-leese!


----------



## cyclingday

Fabulous!
Thanks for showing the tooling, John.
The brackets look perfect!


----------



## bikewhorder

Yes thanks for showing more than just "what" you made.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

cyclingday said:


> Fabulous!
> Thanks for showing the tooling, John.
> The brackets look perfect!




I 2nd that super cool to see the tooling. Awesome brackets!!!


----------



## pedal_junky

Very clean, excellent.


----------



## kingsilver

It's good that your reproducing this part.  I notice one thing in comparing the original bracket and your reproduction. The stamped part at the ends of your bracket is raised, whereas the ends of the original bracket is smooth and blends in with the curvature of the bracket. "Just an observation."


----------



## John

I have original brackets that are crisp like I made. I also have original brackets like yours and also where the emboss goes all the way to the ends of the bracket. I picked the one I thought looked the best to me. The bracket that I have that looks like yours looked to me that maybe the tool was worn out. I won’t be making enough to wear out the tool.


----------



## John

Tall cap with horn button


----------



## kingsilver

My tube brackets on my other Silver King have smooth ends too. Maybe Delta made an early and late version?


----------



## Freqman1

I'll be happy with either! V/r Shawn


----------



## John

Less pressure on the dies


----------



## geosbike

nice


----------



## John

Large cap with flex conduit


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

Beautiful work!  When do the Bluebirds and Robins come out ?


----------



## catfish

john said:


> large cap with flex conduit
> View attachment 211980




wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bricycle

John is the most!


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Sick!


----------



## biker

Looks like my Delta battery tubes will be dropping in value.


----------



## Mojang

exquisite craftsmanship


----------



## bricycle

john doesn't do anything unless it is done properly.


----------



## bikesnbuses

HA!These will be easy to tell from original..Theyre TOO nice!  MAN you do great work John!!


----------



## John

one of the tubes with flex


----------



## Barry Carlisle

John said:


> For my tankless bikes
> View attachment 203323
> 
> View attachment 203324



Im interested in one plus clamps and flex tube for light and horn button..thanks


----------



## Barry Carlisle

Very interested in one of your tibes plus flex tube. Ive tried armored pay phone cord with no luck..


----------



## Schwinn lover

John, Are these still for sale?  How much for one with Flex tube & switch  & mounting clamps ?


----------



## Pete1wray

I know I am late to this John but are these still for sale? I also need one with with flex tube & switch & mounting clamps.


----------



## Nashman

Keep up the great work John. We won't pull on Superman's cape, or spit into the wind, we won't pull the mask off the old Lone Ranger, or mess around with Big John.

Big Bad John
Jimmy Dean
Every mornin' at the mine you could see him arrive
He stood six-foot-six and weighed two-forty-five
Kinda broad at the shoulder and narrow at the hip
And everybody knew ya didn't give no lip to big John
(Big John, big John)
Big bad John (big John)
Nobody seemed to know where John called home
He just drifted into town and stayed all alone
He didn't say much, kinda quiet and shy
And if you spoke at all, you just said hi to Big John
Somebody said he came from New Orleans
Where he got in a fight over a Cajun Queen
And a crashin' blow from a huge right hand
Sent a Louisiana fellow to the promised land, big John
(Big John, big John)
Big bad John (big John)
Then came the day at the bottom of the mine
When a timber cracked and men started cryin'
Miners were…

John was making cool bike parts after he saved all the miners. The End.


----------



## CWCMAN

get a room.......


----------



## John

Pete1wray said:


> I know I am late to this John but are these still for sale? I also need one with with flex tube & switch & mounting clamps.



I have a couple to sell.


----------

